# Best 3d picture quality



## lokesh10 (Sep 5, 2012)

Buying a 3D TV has always been a cherished dream for me as a source of entertainment; however I do not want to spend a fortune on it. Can anyone suggest a 3D TV that is low in price as well as produces striking 3d picture quality?


----------



## Minion (Sep 5, 2012)

What size and what is your budget?


----------



## lokesh10 (Sep 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> What size and what is your budget?



I haven't confined myself into any size as per now and As far as budget is concerned, I think It's not worth to wrap yourself into a certain budget when you are going to buy such electronics products.
As i said earlier, I am just looking for a TV which can deliver good picture quality to me.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Sep 7, 2012)

If you browse through the 3D TVs of different make available in the market, you will find that there are 3D TVs available at astronomical high prices. LG is a brand that offers 3D TV in an affordable range that does not pinch the pocket as well as provides mesmerizing picture quality.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

@lokesh10: Ankit is saying about the newly lauched Cinema 3D TV from LG which uses passive 3D technology which is low cost & different from the expensive Active 3D (Sony,Samsung etc).
both of these has pros & cons


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lokesh, buddy if you don't specify your budget and what size you looking at how can anyone suggest you a TV ? There are hundreds of TVs out there and until and unless you be specific we can't suggest you any TV. 

Since you haven't specified anything except for the fact that you want the "best" 3D TV take a look at LG 55LM6700 Passive 3D LED (Great Passive 3D), Samsung 55ES8000 LED and Sony Bravia 55HX850. All these sets cost 1.5 lacs +.

In Plasma range, look at Panasonic ST50.

Mind you though, the TV with the best 3D may not necessarily have best 2D picture as well.

Just for reference -

LG LM6700 3D PQ - 9/10  2D PQ - 7.5/10
Samsung ES8000 - 3D PQ - 8.5/10 2D PQ - 8/10
Sony Bravia HX850 - 3D PQ - 8.5/10 2D PQ - 9/10
Panasonic ST50 3D PQ - 8.5/10 2D PQ - 9.5/10


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi lokesh10. LG WRman Greg here!

Make sure you check out our World Record product Cinema 3D TV! The thin bezel on the TV gives these TVs a much more immersive viewing environment to complement its amazing 3D picture quality -- not to mention they utilize comfortable passive 3D glasses.  If you are on a low budget, I would recommend the 32LM6400.  If you don't mind spending a little more, however, getting the top of the line 55LM8600 will give you a breathtaking visual experience.  Or, of course, you can always choose any model in between to suit your needs!

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tvLG.

WRman Greg out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice to see an LG rep here on TDF. I wish Sony,Samsung,Apple,Dell,HP,Panasonic also get their reps to be a part of TDF


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a Nice article on Active vs Passive 3D

Active 3D vs. passive 3D: Which is better? - Guide - TVs - CNET Asia


----------



## LGWRGreg (Oct 8, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Nice to see an LG rep here on TDF. I wish Sony,Samsung,Apple,Dell,HP,Panasonic also get their reps to be a part of TDF



Hi randomuser111, LG WRman Greg here!


Thank you for showing support for our LG World Record Campaign! I'm really glad that you appreciate us.


If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at Mobile Phones, LED TV, 3D TV, Home Appliances: LG Electronics India


LG WRman Greg out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 19, 2012)

Sadly enough, 3D TVs - at least the credible ones - don't really come cheap currently, so you got to be very clear with your budget. For a 42 inch LED backlit screen, be ready to spend upwards of 75K. Good brands to consider - LG 3D TV, Samsung and Sony (maybe Panasonic for Plasma). randomuser111 has suggested some good models. You can also consider lower range models in case your budget gets stretched too much.


----------



## praveensahu (Oct 19, 2012)

I think LG 3D TV is best. there have best picture quality and many new features like Magic Motion Remote is new concept of LG.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 30, 2012)

I always say this to 3D TV fans - don’t make the 3D feature the end all an be all of TV buying - also consider other factors very carefully. However, in terms of 3d picture quality "exclusively", I will suggest LG 3D TV - owing to its passive 3D technology.


----------



## lokesh10 (Nov 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Here is a Nice article on Active vs Passive 3D
> 
> Active 3D vs. passive 3D: Which is better? - Guide - TVs - CNET Asia



Thanks for sharing the article link. With the amount of effort CNET has put in their analysis, it's clear that neither of the 3D modes are perfect. But even I feel a passive 3D TV like the one from LG would be more feasible if you are into watching 3D a lot...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to raise my hand and say that I prefer passive 3D.  Especially LG passive 3D.

/captainobvious

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Soham Roy (Nov 22, 2012)

I will second randomuser111's list - you need to have a serious look at passive 3D TVs if 3D is actually important for you.


----------

